
Can intelligence be boosted by a simple task? For some… (latest n-back study) - jonmc12
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/notrocketscience/2011/06/13/can-intelligence-be-boosted-by-a-simple-task-for-some/
======
jonmc12
Also on the latest n-back study:
[http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/06/a-simple-
exercise-...](http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/06/a-simple-exercise-to-
boost-iq/)
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405270230443230457637...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304432304576371462612272884.html?mod=WSJ_LifeStyle_Lifestyle_11_1)

